# Đắp mặt nạ buổi sáng – Cách làm đẹp của quý cô hiện đại bận rộn



## thuhoai (11/7/18)

Đắp mặt nạ buổi sáng không còn là nghi thức rườm rà kéo dài đến 15 phút như thông lệ.

Guồng quay cuộc sống hối hả trong xã hội hiện đại đã vô tình khiến thời gian dành cho việc dưỡng da càng lúc càng vơi đi, đặc biệt là quy trình buổi sáng. Thấu hiểu được vấn đề đó, phương pháp đắp mặt nạ buổi sáng là phát minh của các thương hiệu làm đẹp giúp các quý cô bận rộn với cuộc sống tất bật có thể bảo dưỡng nhan sắc một cách “nhanh – gọn – lẹ” nhất.

Việc đắp mặt nạ dưỡng da thường được liên tưởng như những bữa tiệc sang trọng ngập tràn thức ăn ngon mà bạn chỉ dành một hay vài bữa trong tuần để có thể từ từ thưởng thức cùng cảm giác thư giãn và thoải mái tột độ. Tuy nhiên, ngày nay với các sản phẩm làm đẹp không ngừng cải tiến đã mang đến một ý nghĩa khác cho việc đắp mặt nạ. Nếu các loại mặt nạ thông thường phải mất từ 10 đến 15 phút để các dưỡng chất có thể phát huy tác dụng thì việc đắp mặt nạ buổi sáng chỉ còn vỏn vẹn một vài phút. Tuy ngắn ngủi là thế, nhưng chỉ với bước đắp mặt nạ buổi sáng này, dưỡng chất mà làn da nhận được tương đương với các quy trình dưỡng da bài bản nhất.

Các loại sản phẩm dùng để đắp mặt nạ buổi sáng tiêu biểu trên thị trường hiện nay là:

*LANEIGE FRESH CALMING MORNING MASK*
Laneige là thương hiệu đến từ Hàn Quốc và đang rất được lòng của giới làm đẹp trên thế giới, trong đó có Việt Nam. Thương hiệu đến từ xứ sở kim chi này luôn phát minh ra những sản phẩm mang đầy tính tiện dụng, phù hợp với các cô nàng bận rộn nhưng lại không muốn bỏ lỡ đam mê làm đẹp. Ngoài mặt nạ ngủ đình đám, Laneige còn cho ra mắt sản phẩm mặt nạ buổi sáng – Fresh Calming Morning Mask.



​
Với lớp bông bọt mềm mịn tơi xốp tan ngay khi chạm vào da, sản phẩm ngay lập tức đem đến cảm giác mềm mại, mịn màn, ẩm mượt giúp làn da luôn căng mướt và giữ lớp trang điểm căng bóng suốt thời gian dài. Để có thể làm được điều đó, Laneige đã cho vào Fresh Calming Morning Mask chiết xuất từ quả vải mang khả năng chống oxy hóa mạnh mẽ, kết hợp với nước biển sâu đầy khoáng chất.

*STARSKIN 7 SECOND MORNING MASK*
Cuộc sống bận rộn thời hiện đại, hầu như mọi người muốn giãn lược tối đa các quy trình dưỡng da, các chai lọ lỉnh kỉnh chỉ còn lại duy nhất một sản phẩm. Và, 7-in-1 Miracle Skin Mask Pads là một ví dụ điển hình cho việc đó. Mỗi miếng pad (tựa nhưa miếng bông tẩy trang mà chúng ta có thể dễ dàng luồn hai ngón tay vào trong) là sự kết hợp hoàn hảo của các sản phẩm trong quy trình chăm sóc da hoàn hảo nhất.



​
Cụ thể là, mặt trước của miếng bông là các hạt nhấp nhô có kích thước nhỏ có nhiệm vụ massage nhẹ nhàng, thanh tẩy tế bào chết và cân bằng độ pH của da. Mặt sau của 7-in-1 Miracle Skin Mask Pads là các hạt nhấp nhô có kích thước to hơn, đóng vai trò như serum (huyết thanh), kem dưỡng ẩm, lớp mặt nạ dưỡng chất và kem lót. Điều quan trọng là, tất cả các bước như thế chỉ sử dụng trong 7 giây với 1 chiếc pad. Chính vì sự tiện dụng như thế, sản phẩm của Starskin đã làm “khuynh đảo” giới làm đẹp trên thế giới.

*BOTANICAL ESTHÉ 7 IN 1 SHEET MASK MOIST*
Thương hiệu BOTANICAL ESTHÉ được biết đến với các sản phẩm chăm sóc da có nguồn gốc từ thiên nhiên và đang rất được yêu thích tại Nhật Bản. Mỗi miếng mặt nạ giấy của BOTANICAL ESTHÉ 7 in 1 Sheet Mask Moist mang đến một chu trình dưỡng da đủ 7 bước: làm sạch da, cân bằng độ ẩm, tinh chất, sữa dưỡng ẩm, kem dưỡng ẩm, mặt nạ và lớp lót trang điểm. Cô nàng bận rộn nhưng lại yêu thích dưỡng da chỉ cần mất 55 giây để đắp mặt nạ buổi sáng là có thể tự tin với vẻ ngoài tươi sáng với làn da được chăm sóc kỹ lưỡng.



​
Trong mỗi miếng mặt nạ BOTANICAL ESTHÉ 7 in 1 Sheet Mask Moist là sự kết hợp của 7 thành phần dưỡng ẩm (Cây Hương thảo, Xô Thơm, Táo Gai, Cỏ Thi, hoa Tường Vy, hoa Oải hương), 4 loại dầu dưỡng (Dầu bạc hà, dầu Argan, dầu dừa, dầu nụ tầm xuân), 5 thành tẩy tế bào chết (Bilberry, Mía, lá phong, cam, chanh) và 4 thành phần làm đẹp da (quả bơ, atiso, lô hội, mật ong).
​_Nguồn: Guu_​


----------



## Tran Ngoc Dieu Chi (21/3/22)

Việc đắp mặt nạ dưỡng da thường được liên tưởng như những bữa tiệc sang trọng ngập tràn thức ăn ngon mà bạn chỉ dành một hay vài bữa trong tuần để có thể từ từ thưởng thức cùng cảm giác thư giãn và thoải mái tột độ.


----------



## Lê Thanh Hoa (22/3/22)

M thì thường đắp mặt nạ buổi tối, giờ mới biết là có thể đắp mặt nạ buổi sáng nữa.


----------



## FullHouse (23/3/22)

Việc đắp mặt nạ dưỡng da thường được liên tưởng như những bữa tiệc sang trọng ngập tràn thức ăn ngon mà bạn chỉ dành một hay vài bữa trong tuần để có thể từ từ thưởng thức cùng cảm giác thư giãn và thoải mái tột độ


----------

